# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  Διεθνές Συνέδριο, 2-4 Μαίου 2006 διοργανώνει η ΕΕΤΤ

## dti

*«Η Δυναμική της Ευρυζωνικότητας στη Μεσόγειο: 

Μοχλός για Διεθνή Συνεργασία προς Όφελος της Αγοράς και του Πολίτη»*

Συνέδριο με θέμα «Η Δυναμική της Ευρυζωνικότητας στη Μεσόγειο: Μοχλός για Διεθνή Συνεργασία προς Όφελος της Αγοράς και του Πολίτη» διοργανώνει η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών & Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ). Το Συνέδριο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 2, 3 και 4 Μαΐου 2006 στο ξενοδοχείο Astir Palace Βουλιαγμένης. 

Στόχος του Συνεδρίου είναι να τονισθεί η σημασία της ευρυζωνικότητας για την ανάπτυξη της οικονομίας και την προσέλκυση επενδύσεων, καθώς και για τη συμμετοχή των πολιτών στην Κοινωνία της Γνώσης. Παράλληλα, μέσα από τις εργασίες του Συνεδρίου θα δοθεί η δυνατότητα να αναδειχθεί ο κεντρικός ρόλος που μπορεί να διαδραματίσει η Ελλάδα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Μεσογείου.

Την έναρξη των εργασιών έχει προσκληθεί να κηρύξει ο Πρωθυπουργός της χώρας, κ. *Κώστας Καραμανλής*. Επίσης, έχει αποδεχθεί να συμμετάσχει με ομιλία της η Επίτροπος της Ευρωπαϊκής Ένωσης για την Κοινωνία της Πληροφορίας και τα ΜΜΕ, κα *Viviane Reding* και έχει προσκληθεί να απευθύνει χαιρετισμό ο Υπουργός Μεταφορών & Επικοινωνιών, κ. *Μιχάλης Λιάπης*. 

Στο Συνέδριο θα συμμετάσχουν εκπρόσωποι Ρυθμιστικών Αρχών για τον τομέα των Ηλεκτρονικών Επικοινωνιών της ευρύτερης περιοχής της Μεσογείου, υψηλόβαθμα στελέχη της αγοράς και επενδυτικών φορέων καθώς και εκπρόσωποι της ακαδημαϊκής κοινότητας, με στόχο να καταγραφούν οι απόψεις όλων των εμπλεκόμενων φορέων και να αναπτυχθεί εποικοδομητικός διάλογος για την ευρυζωνικότητα και ειδικότερα για το Διαδίκτυο και τις εφαρμογές του.


To Συνέδριο θα αποτελείται από τις ακόλουθες τρεις θεματικές Ενότητες:

· *«Διεθνής Συνεργασία για την Προαγωγή της Ευρυζωνικότητας»*, 2 Μαΐου 

Στόχος είναι να παρουσιασθούν οι πολιτικές για την προαγωγή της ευρυζωνικότητας σε διεθνές επίπεδο, καθώς επίσης οι προοπτικές συνεργασίας όλων των εμπλεκομένων πλευρών και ανάληψης ρυθμιστικών δράσεων με στόχο την ανάπτυξη της ευρυζωνικότητας στην περιοχή της Μεσογείου.

· *«Αγορά & Τεχνολογία της Ευρυζωνικότητας»*, 3 Μαΐου 

Τη συγκεκριμένη ημέρα θα προβληθούν οι θέσεις κυρίως της αγοράς σχετικά με τη σημασία των ευρυζωνικών υποδομών και των τεχνολογιών για τη διάδοση των ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών καθώς και οι επενδυτικές προκλήσεις που μπορούν να αξιοποιηθούν για την ανάπτυξη της σχετικής αγοράς. 

· *«Ευρυζωνικότητα & Κοινωνία Πολιτών»*, 4 Μαΐου

Η συγκεκριμένη θεματική Ενότητα θα αποτελέσει ένα 'βήμα' στην Κοινωνία Πολιτών προκειμένου να προβληθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα ως εργαλείο καθημερινότητας για τον πολίτη, ως ευκαιρία συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Γνώσης και ως εργαλείο ανάπτυξης για τις μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις. 

Στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ (http://www.eett.gr, Ενότητα Δημοσιότητα/ Ημερίδες-Εκδηλώσεις) είναι διαθέσιμες πληροφορίες για το Συνέδριο και Έντυπο Δήλωσης Συμμετοχής. 

Προσωρινό Πρόγραμμα του Συνεδρίου

Δηλώσεις Συμμετοχής

----------


## dti

> «Ευρυζωνικότητα & Κοινωνία Πολιτών», 4 Μαΐου 
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη θεματική Ενότητα θα αποτελέσει ένα 'βήμα' στην Κοινωνία Πολιτών προκειμένου να προβληθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα ως εργαλείο καθημερινότητας για τον πολίτη, ως ευκαιρία συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Γνώσης και ως εργαλείο ανάπτυξης για τις μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις.



Ποιους φωτογραφίζει;  ::  

Ελπίζω να πάρουμε μέρος και να αξιοποιήσουμε την ευκαιρία που μας προσφέρει η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ !

Γνωρίζω οτι εκείνες τις μέρες έχουμε και το Ευρωπαϊκό Κοινωνικό forum, αλλά μια παρουσίαση του awmn σ' αυτό το συνέδριο *επιβάλλεται* να κάνουμε!

----------


## Vigor

Mιας και το πρόγραμμα του Συνεδρίου εμφανίζεται να είναι σε draft μορφή,
γιατί δεν δηλώνουμε και εμείς ως AWMN συμμετοχή στους ομιλητές?

----------


## NetTraptor

Υλικό έχουμε, χρόνο έχουμε και νομίζω ότι θα ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία για ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σύσφιξη σχέσεων… I am in!

----------


## dti

Ε, γι αυτό το έγραψα μόλις το είδα... ::  
Κρίμα που δεν του είχα δώσει προσοχή την περασμένη εβδομάδα να το συζητάγαμε στην επαφή που είχαμε με την ΕΕΤΤ την περασμένη Παρασκευή.

----------


## dti

> Υλικό έχουμε, χρόνο έχουμε και νομίζω ότι θα ήταν *μια καλή ευκαιρία για ακόμη μεγαλύτερη σύσφιξη σχέσεων*… I am in!



Ακριβώς! Για να προκύψει και η αναφορά στο awmn από το site της ΕΕΤΤ που όλοι θέλουμε!  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Μια μεγάλη ανακάλυψη είναι και τα τηλέφωνα.
Πάρτε ένα τηλέφωνο βρε παιδιά.

----------


## elkos

> «Ευρυζωνικότητα & Κοινωνία Πολιτών», 4 Μαΐου 
> 
> Η συγκεκριμένη θεματική Ενότητα θα αποτελέσει ένα 'βήμα' στην Κοινωνία Πολιτών προκειμένου να προβληθεί η ευρυζωνικότητα ως εργαλείο καθημερινότητας για τον πολίτη, ως ευκαιρία συμμετοχής στην Κοινωνία της Γνώσης και ως εργαλείο ανάπτυξης για τις μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις.
> 
> 
> 
> Ποιους φωτογραφίζει;  
> 
> Ελπίζω να πάρουμε μέρος και να αξιοποιήσουμε την ευκαιρία που μας προσφέρει η ίδια η ΕΕΤΤ !
> ...


AWMN παντού

----------


## xrg

> Μια μεγάλη ανακάλυψη είναι και τα τηλέφωνα.
> Πάρτε ένα τηλέφωνο βρε παιδιά.


Έχουν VoIP στην ΕΕΤΤ;
Γιατί εμείς έχουμε, είναι παροχή της ευρυζωνικής μας σύνδεσης.

Τι να πώ; Μπράβο σε όλους όσους βοηθάνε να γίνεται το awmn πιό σοβαρό και επίσημο. Ας παραδειγματιστούν και όσοι νομίζουν οτι το awmn είναι να στήσεις ένα mikrotik σε μία κεραία, για να παίζεις wow.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Στην δήλωση συμμετοχής εννοείται ότι θα βάλουμε όλοι : Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Χαλαρώστε, δε φωτογραφίζει εμάς..

Ως ένα μικρό κομμάτι όμως της ευρυζωνικής πίττας θα μπορούσε να συμμετέχει το AWMN παρόλο που το συνέδριο φαίνεται να έχει θέμα το ευρυζωνικό internet.

Ίσως έδινε την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε διατεθιμένοι να παραχωρήσουμε το δίκτυο για να έχουν όλοι απλά και μόνο γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο internet.

----------


## ngia

> Χαλαρώστε, δε φωτογραφίζει εμάς..
> 
> Ως ένα μικρό κομμάτι όμως της ευρυζωνικής πίττας θα μπορούσε να συμμετέχει το AWMN παρόλο που το συνέδριο φαίνεται να έχει θέμα το ευρυζωνικό internet.
> 
> Ίσως έδινε την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε διατεθιμένοι να παραχωρήσουμε το δίκτυο για να έχουν όλοι απλά και μόνο γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο internet.


«Ευρυζωνικότητα & Κοινωνία Πολιτών», 4 Μαΐου 

Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω ο όρος "ευρυζωνικότητα και κοινωνία πολιτών" περιγράφει ακριβώς το χώρο μας.

----------


## argi

> Χαλαρώστε, δε φωτογραφίζει εμάς..
> 
> Ως ένα μικρό κομμάτι όμως της ευρυζωνικής πίττας θα μπορούσε να συμμετέχει το AWMN παρόλο που το συνέδριο φαίνεται να έχει θέμα το ευρυζωνικό internet.
> 
> Ίσως έδινε την εντύπωση ότι είμαστε διατεθιμένοι να παραχωρήσουμε το δίκτυο για να έχουν όλοι απλά και μόνο γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο internet.


Η εντύπωση που μου έδωσε ο κ.Αλεξανδρίδησ εμένα είναι ότι μια χαρά κολλάμε για να δείξουμε τι μπορεί να κάνει κανείς πάνω από γρήγορα δίκτυα... ο κόσμος και δεν ξέρει και δεν μπορεί να δει κάπου τι θα πεί γρήγορο internet, τι θα πει voip, downloads κλπ. Οι μόνοι που έχουν επαφή ειναι όσοι είναι κοντά στα πανεπιστήμια τελικά ή σε πολύ μεγάλες εταιρίες... Οι υπόλοιποι... έρεβος...

Για αυτό πρέπει να δείξουμε τι είναι το AWMN... *Eίναι ευρυζωνικότητα στην πράξη από τους πολίτες για τους πολίτες*

@rg!

----------


## machine22

Έγινε διάσπαση άσχετων με το θέμα post
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20587
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20587

----------


## dti

> «Ευρυζωνικότητα & Κοινωνία Πολιτών», 4 Μαΐου 
> 
> Τώρα που το ξαναδιαβάζω ο όρος "ευρυζωνικότητα και κοινωνία πολιτών" περιγράφει ακριβώς το χώρο μας.


Μας περιμένουν για την παρουσίαση στις 4 Μαΐου!
Απάντησαν θετικά στο αίτημά μας!  ::

----------


## Vigor

Μας περιμένουν ως τι?

Ως ακροατές ή ως ομιλητές?  ::

----------


## dti

Σαν ομιλητές βέβαια!  ::

----------


## ngia

Μεγάλη υπόθεση, θα πρέπει να έχουμε καλό ομιλητή, προσεγμένη παρουσίαση, δεν θα είναι ημερίδα σαν τις άλλες.
Θα είναι ένα καλό δεδομένο για μελλοντικές καταστάσεις είτε ατομικά είτε σε σύνολο.

Προτείνω μια συνάντηση να κάνουμε μια σχετική προετοιμασία.

Ευχαριστούμε τον κ. Λιοναράκη Νικήτα (δημοσιογράφος, αντ. Greenpeace) για τη μεσολάβηση (μας πρότεινε μαζί με την A2D)

----------


## dti

> Προτείνω μια συνάντηση να κάνουμε μια σχετική προετοιμασία.


Να πούμε την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη στην έδρα κατά τις 6 μ.μ.;
Αν είναι πολύ αργά, μπορώ από τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα και μετά.

Μπορούμε από τώρα να ετοιμάσουμε ένα εντυπωσιακό traceroute με τη χρήση του google earth και του WiND σε flash;

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Προτείνω μια συνάντηση να κάνουμε μια σχετική προετοιμασία.
> 
> 
> Να πούμε την ερχόμενη Τετάρτη στην έδρα κατά τις 6 μ.μ.;
> Αν είναι πολύ αργά, μπορώ από τη Δευτέρα το απόγευμα και μετά.
> 
> Μπορούμε από τώρα να ετοιμάσουμε ένα εντυπωσιακό traceroute με τη χρήση του google earth και του WiND σε flash;


οκ από 'μένα

----------


## dti

Υπενθύμιση για το αυριανό ραντεβού στη λέσχη (6 μ.μ.), για όσους θέλουν να βοηθήσουν στην παρουσίαση που θα κάνουμε στο συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## nikpet

..

----------


## dti

> Πέμπτη, 4 Μαΐου
> «Ευρυζωνικότητα και Κοινωνία των Πολιτών»
> 
> 09:00 - 09:30 Εισαγωγική Ομιλία
> κ. Αθανάσιος Σκορδάς, Γενικός Γραμματέας Καταναλωτή, Υπουργείο Ανάπτυξης
> Παρεμβάσεις
> Εκπρόσωποι Κομμάτων
> 
> 1η Ενότητα: «Ευρυζωνικές Υπηρεσίες: Εργαλείο Καθημερινότητας για τον Πολίτη»
> ...


Είναι πολύ σημαντική η συμμετοχή μας και η αναφορά στο πρόγραμμα του διεθνούς συνεδρίου!  ::

----------


## dti

Το τελικό πρόγραμμα και το σημερινό δελτίο τύπου της ΕΕΤΤ.

----------


## nkar

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ παιδια

Ολα τα καλά νέα ήρθαν μαζεμένα
Πηραμε φόρα

Ετσι να κάνουμε αισθητή την παρουσία μας

----------


## dti

Ποιοί θα είναι στο Συνέδριο αύριο (εκτός από εμένα);

----------


## dti

Το Συνέδριο το παρακολουθώ παρέα με τον xrg.

Υπενθυμίζω οτι σήμερα είναι η παρουσίασή μας. Κάπου μεταξύ 10:00-12:00

----------


## dti

Με απόλυτη επιτυχία έγινε η παρουσίασή μας στο Διεθνές Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ, παρουσία του Προέδρου της και πολλών στελεχών της, άλλων στελεχών ξένων ρυθμιστικών αρχών, στελεχών εταιριών, εκπροσώπων μη κυβερνητικών οργανώσεων και ακροατηρίου κάπου 100 ατόμων (μεταξύ αυτών παρόντες από το awmn ήταν και ο xrg κι ο abdul).

Παρά την μεγάλη πίεση του χρόνου, η παρουσίασή μας εντυπωσίασε και μάλλον αιφνιδίασε ευχάριστα (σε σχέση με τη γκρίνια που κυριάρχησε για τα ευρυζωνικά μας χάλια). 
Κρίνοντας από τις αντιδράσεις του ακροατηρίου κατά τη διάρκεια αλλά και αμέσως μετά το τέλος της, όπου επί αρκετές ώρες συνομιλήσαμε με άλλα στελέχη της ΕΕΤΤ αλλά και ενδιαφερόμενους να μπουν στο δίκτυό μας, πιστεύουμε οτι πετύχαμε 100% τους στόχους μας. 

Σύντομα η παρουσίασή μας θα ανέβει στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και στον ftp μου μαζί με το σχετικό video.

----------


## dti

Ανέβηκε ήδη στο site της ΕΕΤΤ.  :: 

http://www.eett.gr/gr_pages/dimosiotita ... nnakos.pdf

(Η παρουσίαση λόγω επαγγελματικών υποχρεώσεων του ngia έγινε από εμένα)

----------


## Exoticom

Συγχαρητήρια+++ . Μακάρι να γινότανε απογευματινή ώρα για να μπορούσαμε να έρθουμε.  ::   ::   ::  .

----------


## dti

> Σύντομα η παρουσίασή μας θα ανέβει στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και στον ftp μου μαζί με το σχετικό video.


Η παρουσίασή μας και το σχετικό video ανέβηκαν στον ftp://magnia1.dti.awmn (directory [email protected])
Μπαίνετε anonymous.

----------


## nvak

Μας εκπροσωπήσατε επάξια, ενά μεγάλο ευχαριστώ  ::  

(και μας δημιουργήσατε ενοχές γιατί δεν βοηθήσαμε  ::  )

----------


## NetTraptor

Και τα δικά μου συγχαρητήρια…
Από ότι φαίνεται το φου του που έχει πολύ κίνηση! Θα παρακολουθήσω το βίντεο όταν ξελασκάρει…




> (και μας δημιουργήσατε ενοχές γιατί δεν βοηθήσαμε  )


Βάλτε μια φωνή ρε παιδιά όποτε πήζετε και τρέχετε με τις παρουσιάσεις… ειλικρινά έχασα τις ημερομηνίες…  ::  το μοίρασμα του load είναι πάντα καλό ώστε να μην επέλθει η κόπωση και η καμπή.

----------


## Winner

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> Σύντομα η παρουσίασή μας θα ανέβει στο δικτυακό τόπο της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλά και στον ftp μου μαζί με το σχετικό video.
> 
> 
> Η παρουσίασή μας και το σχετικό video ανέβηκαν στον ftp://magnia1.dti.awmn (directory [email protected])
> Μπαίνετε anonymous.


Δεν δουλεύει ο ftp. Το μηχάνημα βέβαια το βλέπω κανονικά.

----------


## acoul

Τα λόγια είναι περιτά μιά και οι πράξεις και τα έργα μιλούν από μόνα τους ... !!  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dti
> 
> ...


Δεν είμαι Αθήνα για να το δω από κοντά, αλλά μπήκα από το gateway του acoul κανονικά και έκανα πριν λίγο ένα δοκιμαστικό download χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Για ξαναδοκίμασε: ftp://10.37.56.10/[email protected]/VIDEO_TS/

----------


## Ernest0x

> Δεν δουλεύει ο ftp. Το μηχάνημα βέβαια το βλέπω κανονικά.


Ο FTP δουλεύει, ωστόσο, αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι το ότι, ακόμα και από εμένα που είμαι ένα hop, χρειάζονται ~30 secs για να βγάλει την λίστα. Σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν έχει σεταριστεί σωστός DNS στον server και καθυστερεί προσπαθώντας να κάνει resolve την IP του client.

----------


## Winner

anyway μόλις μου το έστειλε ο cirrus.
Υπάρχει και στο Uploads του ftp μου.

----------


## netsailor

> Ο FTP δουλεύει, ωστόσο, αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι το ότι, ακόμα και από εμένα που είμαι ένα hop, χρειάζονται ~30 secs για να βγάλει την λίστα. Σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν έχει σεταριστεί σωστός DNS στον server και καθυστερεί προσπαθώντας να κάνει resolve την IP του client.


Λες γι'αυτό να μη μπορώ να τον κάνω index στο ftpsearch? Παίρνω συνέχεια timeout στα logs.

----------


## ngia

Σε mpeg4
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Promoti ... _04-05-06/

----------


## sotiris

Υπάρχει από το μεσημέρι και στο DC. folder: [email protected]

Eπίσης είναι και στο torrent

----------

